# carter martin



## ramblinrack (Sep 15, 2004)

i don't know how many of yall saw this young man's obit in the ajc yesterday and i thought i'd share this thread i found on the hive. rest in peace carter.
 
http://mb5.theinsiders.com/fthehivefrm1.showMessage?topicID=31042.topic


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 15, 2004)

his family is in our prayers...

rest in peace little man..

here is the AJC article

Carter Martin      


News Obituary Article

ATLANTA: Carter Martin, 7, bravely battled cancer

By VIRGINIA ANDERSON


Second-grader Carter Martin loved baseball, black olives, a dog named Comet and a multitude of friends who loved him back.

He loved Camp Sunshine, fellow Ewing's sarcoma buddy Will Hennessy, a nurse named "Mama Duck" and a pitcher named Tom Glavine.

Carter lived with a ravaging cancer that weekly spawned new tumors in his body. He lived with a pain that made him tremble. He had only one leg and a hole in his head.

Never once did he complain, said his mother, Leigh Ann Carter of Atlanta.

It was his courage, grace in the face of searing pain, compassion and a dry sense of humor that drew friends to him and thousands of people to his Web page.

Carter Samuel Martin, 7, died of cancer Sunday at his Atlanta residence. The funeral will be at 11 a.m. Wednesday at Briarlake Baptist Church. A.S. Turner & Sons is in charge of arrangements.

Carter's fighting spirit drew strangers from across the country to his Web page for daily updates. As of Monday morning, the Web page had received nearly 335,000 page views. Carter touched people's lives, they wrote, in ways they couldn't explain. Strangers from California, Wisconsin, Illinois, Canada and Europe followed the progress of the little Atlanta boy with the crooked smile who refused to give up.

"Carter was always so positive about everything,' said Dr. Ronald Chu of Atlanta, one of his physicians. 'He made the best of everything, even when he was in so much pain. That's what really amazed me,"

The boy was diagnosed with Ewing's sarcoma when he was in kindergarten. He had developed a pain in his leg after playing in a soccer game and scoring eight goals. Doctors found cancer. He was treated with chemotherapy, and surgeons removed his left leg. He still played sports, aided by a prosthetic leg.

For three weeks of Carter's first-grade school year at Providence Christian Academy, his parents and doctors thought his cancer might be in remission. But when he developed a fever and pain in his head, doctors found another tumor, this time in his skull. They cut out that tumor and part of his skull. Carter still played sports.

"He played baseball last spring with a hole in his head and a prosthetic leg," his mother said. "He'd always get the hits, and they'd get a pinch runner for him."

Through his treatment, Carter met Will Hennessy, who was diagnosed with Ewing's sarcoma the same day: Jan. 17, 2003. Will's family is friends with New York Mets pitcher Tom Glavine, and Carter was thrilled to receive autographed baseballs and T-shirts from the famous player. He was nearly bouncing off the walls of the New York Mets locker room when Mr. Glavine invited Carter and Will to spend a few minutes with him and the other Mets when the New York team last played in Atlanta.

When Mr. Glavine was injured in a taxicab accident in New York a few weeks later, the boys decided to return the favor. They signed baseballs and sent them to their buddy Mr. Glavine, who has championed the cause of childhood cancer by getting Major League Baseball to help raise money for a cure.

Though Carter was an Atlanta Braves fan, part of the message on his ball read, "Go Mets. They Rock!" Mr. Glavine keeps the ball in his trophy case, said family friend Jane Hennessy of Marietta.

Survivors include his father, Scott Martin; a brother, Candler Martin of Atlanta; his paternal grandparents, Jon and Merrilee Martin of Atlanta; his maternal grandparents, Bert and Mary Herrin of Savannah; and his great-grandmothers Margo Foote of Atlanta and Perri Grumish and Allie McDonald, both of Savannah.



© 2004 The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 
Published in The Atlanta Journal-Constitution on 9/14/2004.  


and from a post on the Hive..

"Carter Martin, age 7, has spent the last 2 years fighting cancer. Over the past 3 weeks the cancer reached his brain and his condition grew worse. He was also a huge Georgia Tech fan and loved the football team. Saturday night he asked his father to do a play by play of the Tech game, as he was unable to see the television from his bed. As the time grew late and Tech was losing in the fourth quarter, his father asked him if he could stop, as it had to be miserable to hear Tech losing and he needed his sleep. Carter said, "please don’t stop – I know Tech is going to win." His father bravely kept doing the play by play and Carter struggled to stay awake. As Tech scored the winning touchdown Carter squeezed his fathers hand tighly. Shortly Carter fell asleep, aglow in the Tech victory. He died Sunday and will be buried on Wednesday with a Tech football helmet painted on his casket.


----------



## broadhead (Sep 15, 2004)

Man.....if that does not put things in perspective...what does? Thanks for sharing Rack and maddog.


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks!!  Man that sure does make me thankful for all I have!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 15, 2004)

What a story and a young man. Godspeed Carter!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 15, 2004)

May God grant peace to Carter's Mom and Dad  

May he ease their suffering with the knowledge that Carter doesn't hurt anymore and he can run and play with other amazingly strong children he has joined in Heaven


----------

